

Ask HN: resources for creating fast webpages for very slow interent connection - maxwin

I am trying to create websites in a developing country with very very slow internet access. Which javascript framework should I use for best performance? Or should I even use javascript at all? If you have any techniques or resources on making fast webpages for slow internet connection, please let me know.
======
lifeisstillgood
The simplest answer is size matters.

I would look at the state if the network (slow as in slow to retrieve data
from outside country? Slow as in slow in the same town? How is data between
ISPs?

I suspect you ae not the only one in country with this problem - why not
create a web site that is designed to help developers and ISPs like yourself -
place known size blobs on external and internal sites and on different ISPs
networks in the country then measure the download from anyone's clients using
small piece JavaScript that posts back to your site. You don't have to do I
all - just enough that it is obvious to ISPs it's a worthwhile map of the
country. Also once ISPs are interested use tracert to get maps of the networks
more detail. The aim is to create a site to discuss just this issue - network
latency in your country - everyone will care about it and you should garner
kudos.

Anyway. Apart from that keep sizes low - avoid the latest JavaScript
frameworks - they are way way too large. Be cache friendly - Minify whatever
JavaScript you do use and give it a hashed name to allow you to know what is
or is not cached

Hope that helps - let us know which country as well

